# Aloha - Wieder ein Neuling ...



## d3nnis (23 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
Mein Name ist Dennis und wohne somewhere in NRW. Baujahr 86. Ich bin einer von vielen Neuen hier. Ich bin gewöhnlich, ein Autonormalverbraucher. Ich habe einen Hund, aber keine Arbeit. Meine Hobbys sind manigfaltig. 
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. 


Ich werde auch ein paar Fotos bereitstellen und ich hoffe, ihr werdet sie mögen. Auf eine konstruktive Zeit miteinander.:3ddancing:


----------



## mark lutz (23 Mai 2007)

na dann begrüsse ich dich mal als erster und wünsche dir viel spass


----------



## Muli (24 Mai 2007)

Auch ich möchte dich hier willkommen heissen und das per verbalem Handschlag!

Schön das du zu uns gefunden hast und dir hier gerne ein wenig deiner Zeit vertreibst!


Das Team von celebboard.net arbeitet jeden Tag daran, dass dir hier auch nicht langweilig wird und ich hoffe du bleibst uns auch lange erhalten und bringst dich ein wenig in die Community ein!

Denn davon leben wir: ... von aktiven Mitgliedern!


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## Fr33chen (25 Mai 2007)

Fleißig, fleißig, so wie das bis jetzt beurteilen kann.
Und deshalb schon auf jeden Fall ein großes "Willkommen"!

Und lass dich bitte nicht entmutigen, falls mal ein Upload nicht funktioniert.
(Siehe dein Thema zu den Super-HQ-Angelina-Jolie Pics hier *klick*).

Alles eine Frage der Übung, bzw. einfach der Erfahrung für das jeweilige Board, welche von den unzähligen Codes man nun hier verwenden muss :thumbup: 

In diesem Sinne, Willkommen, Danke für die Pics und auf eine hoffentliche tolle Zukunft!

lg
Fr33chen


----------



## rise (28 Mai 2007)

Willkommen und viel Spass hier!


----------



## d3nnis (28 Mai 2007)

Danke für Eure Hilfe! Ich habe es mir fleißig durchgelesen und in Zukunft wird es mir sicher gelingen Fotos korrekt hochzuladen und zu posten. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schwierig ist Fotos zu posten, aber wahrscheinlich bin ich auch nur viel zuu verpeilt. Die anderen können es ja auch alle ... 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Vielen Dank!


----------



## Fr33chen (29 Mai 2007)

d3nnis schrieb:


> ...aber wahrscheinlich bin ich auch nur viel zuu verpeilt. Die anderen können es ja auch alle ...


Nein, das glaube ich nicht  
Weder das eine, noch das zweite...

Alles Übungssache. Und ich glaube nciht, dass du wirklich wissen willst, wie ich mich zum Beispiel angestellt habe, als ich zum ersten Mal in einem Forum ein Bild posten wollte...oh mein Gott... 

In diesem Sinn,
liebe Grüße!


----------



## d3nnis (29 Mai 2007)

Danke *lach =)

Das munter mich auf. Auf eine konstruktive Zukunft.


----------

